
Show HN: Bitcoin Spellbook, an opensource back end server for Bitcoin apps - WouterGlorieux
https://github.com/ValyrianTech/BitcoinSpellbook
======
WouterGlorieux
Hi all, i'm the developer of the Bitcoin Spellbook. It's a platform that lets
you easily create the back-end for bitcoin applications. The basic idea is
that you configure triggers and actions. A trigger can be based on the balance
of a bitcoin address, the blockheight, the number of confirmations of a
transaction or one of many more triggers available. There is also the option
of creating HTTP GET, POST or DELETe endpoints to interact with a front-end.

Once a trigger activates, it can run a python script or execute one or more
actions like sending a bitcoin transaction, sending an email or running a
command etc...

So by combining certain triggers and actions you can create whatever bitcoin
application you want to make. The source code also includes example apps like
a bitcoin splitter service, a lottery, a notary service, an app to send
dividends to investors and even a payment processor.

Besides that there are also a few command line tools like a transaction
listener that can run a command when a given address sends or receives a
transaction.

------
edwilson
Good job. I liked it.

